# Hand stripping



## sophie1234

Hi I have a 10 month old wirehaired vizsla who has a shaggy/woolly coat we strip her with a stripping comb when she starts to malt but I was wonder when is the right age to hand strip her or is there any other way/tools of grooming that would take out the dead hair?
I’ve attached a photo of her coat!


----------



## einspänner

Pretty pup! You can definitely start hand stripping now. My dog's coat got really woolly around 9 months and while it's still definitely not show-worthy the texture improved a great deal once I started grooming. 



I use a variety of tools which I find helpful with a softer coat where hand stripping doesn't always work out painlessly.




 Mars Coat King https://www.marscoatking.com/products/the-mars-coat-king-original I purchased the 12 blade one and while it works I think the 16 or 20 which have closer spacing would have been more effective with my dog's coat, especially the finer, less wiry body hair.
 




 Fine, small toothed stripping knife for face and ears, "Detailing" https://www.marscoatking.com/collec...ipping-knife-right-handed?variant=36945963281
 



 A medium toothed stripping knife for body, "Medium Slant Tooth" same link as above
 



 A horse grooming tool that's basically a hacksaw blade with a handle similar to this https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=F30D12FD-AFED-4B50-9644-3A02E5696A97
 



 Lastly, a grooming stone (mine was actually sold as a sweater pill remover). This can be used in smaller pieces same way you would use a stripping knife or in larger pieces brushing over the body to catch stray hairs. second from the bottom at the link https://www.groomersmall.com/acc_knives.htm
 

There are tons of other brands out there with loyal followings, but I can personally speak to the quality of Mars' products.


----------



## gingerling

Every time I see a WHV I just smile, it's just so...them.

The thought bubble over her shaggy little head must read something like "I'm in here, really I am!"'


----------



## sophie1234

einspänner said:


> Pretty pup! You can definitely start hand stripping now. My dog's coat got really woolly around 9 months and while it's still definitely not show-worthy the texture improved a great deal once I started grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a variety of tools which I find helpful with a softer coat where hand stripping doesn't always work out painlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mars Coat King https://www.marscoatking.com/products/the-mars-coat-king-original I purchased the 12 blade one and while it works I think the 16 or 20 which have closer spacing would have been more effective with my dog's coat, especially the finer, less wiry body hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, small toothed stripping knife for face and ears, "Detailing" https://www.marscoatking.com/collec...ipping-knife-right-handed?variant=36945963281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A medium toothed stripping knife for body, "Medium Slant Tooth" same link as above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A horse grooming tool that's basically a hacksaw blade with a handle similar to this https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=F30D12FD-AFED-4B50-9644-3A02E5696A97
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a grooming stone (mine was actually sold as a sweater pill remover). This can be used in smaller pieces same way you would use a stripping knife or in larger pieces brushing over the body to catch stray hairs. second from the bottom at the link https://www.groomersmall.com/acc_knives.htm
> 
> 
> There are tons of other brands out there with loyal followings, but I can personally speak to the quality of Mars' products.



Thank you for this I’ve heard mars coat king is good! I would take her some where and get her done but the bread isn’t that well know where I am from so I’m worried they will do it wrong!!


----------



## Lucy's home

einspänner said:


> Pretty pup! You can definitely start hand stripping now. My dog's coat got really woolly around 9 months and while it's still definitely not show-worthy the texture improved a great deal once I started grooming.
> 
> 
> 
> I use a variety of tools which I find helpful with a softer coat where hand stripping doesn't always work out painlessly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mars Coat King Mars Coat King Original Stainless Steel Pet Stripper with Wooden Handle I purchased the 12 blade one and while it works I think the 16 or 20 which have closer spacing would have been more effective with my dog's coat, especially the finer, less wiry body hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine, small toothed stripping knife for face and ears, "Detailing" Mars Professional Original Stripping Knife, Right-Handed
> 
> 
> 
> A medium toothed stripping knife for body, "Medium Slant Tooth" same link as above
> 
> 
> 
> A horse grooming tool that's basically a hacksaw blade with a handle similar to this SleekEZ Horse Grooming Tool SleekEz - Combs Brushes | Grooming Aids | Grooming
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a grooming stone (mine was actually sold as a sweater pill remover). This can be used in smaller pieces same way you would use a stripping knife or in larger pieces brushing over the body to catch stray hairs. second from the bottom at the link ©The Groomer's Mall - Stripping Knives
> 
> There are tons of other brands out there with loyal followings, but I can personally speak to the quality of Mars' products.


Hi there, new owner here, getting my wire haired V in a couple weeks!
Do you recommend a comb or brush? Or does the horse comb you attached serve as one? Breeder seems to recommend furminator only plus stripping but I've read it's not best for top coat. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## einspänner

Oh yay! That's so exciting! Boy or girl? Pictures are always welcome.

I've never used a furminator and usually think of them as being used on dogs with thick double coats like your German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers, but maybe they work on wirehaired coats too. 

For the most part my dog's hair just lays where it is and I don't find the need to comb her coat. I mean, if it looks like it's it need of combing than I'm probably overdue for just pulling it out. Occasionally her beard or the fine hair on the inside of her legs or by her belly will form a tangle and for that a comb is useful. And yes, the equine tool could work for that, though I use it more on the harsh/wiry parts of her coat like along her spine and on her tail to quickly grab and pull out dead hair. Maintenance will vary a depending on the exact type of coat your pup ends up with. The puppy coat shouldn't need much, if anything, so you have time before you need to buy anything.


----------



## Lucy's home

einspänner said:


> Oh yay! That's so exciting! Boy or girl? Pictures are always welcome.
> 
> I've never used a furminator and usually think of them as being used on dogs with thick double coats like your German Shepherds and Golden Retrievers, but maybe they work on wirehaired coats too.
> 
> For the most part my dog's hair just lays where it is and I don't find the need to comb her coat. I mean, if it looks like it's it need of combing than I'm probably overdue for just pulling it out. Occasionally her beard or the fine hair on the inside of her legs or by her belly will form a tangle and for that a comb is useful. And yes, the equine tool could work for that, though I use it more on the harsh/wiry parts of her coat like along her spine and on her tail to quickly grab and pull o
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ut dead hair. Maintenance will vary a depending on the exact type of coat your pup ends up with. The puppy coat shouldn't need much, if anything, so you have time before you need to buy anything.


Here is my girl Lucy, still at the breeder with one of her 8 sisters and 1 brother! Can't wait to bring her home! Some of her aunts and uncles dont need that much grooming but her mother is very hairy and it grows quite long if not regularly pulled out! Breeder thinks Lucy will be more like her mother, hence me trying to get ready. Besides, in a lockdown, getting ready for my lovely WV is wonderful!

Thanks for the advice. BTW, breder uses furminator on hers. But I understand it removes only loose undercoat but leaves loose wire...


----------



## einspänner

Oh, your pic didn't upload. 

And yeah, I can imagine the pre-puppy nesting phase is made even worse by lockdown, haha. I'd certainly welcome the distraction right now. Best of luck with Lucy!


----------



## Metronock

sophie1234 said:


> Hi I have a 10 month old wirehaired vizsla who has a shaggy/woolly coat we strip her with a stripping comb when she starts to malt but I was wonder when is the right age to hand strip her or is there any other way/tools of grooming that would take out the dead hair?
> I’ve attached a photo of her coat!


Hi Sophie, 

My WHV is now 10 months, with the exact same coat as you pup had at the same age.

I've started stripping, and am looking for a local professional option, but would like to know how her coat turned out? How often are you stripping her?

Thanks!


----------

